# Around the Workshop in Eight Days



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

I want to see the world came the demand from the direction of the kitchen. 

Ah at last, the parting of the ways, I knew it couldn’t last. 46 years is a good inning, I mused as my deranged mind started to conjure life as a late bachelor. Get up when I want, go to bed after 9pm. Spend some of my money on important things like tools. As my mind sailed in regions I could not up to this point even consider, it started to get dark, and as I raised my head to find my good wife standing in front of me. You still here I asked, don’t forget your passport, I offered. Need a lift to the airport, I hopefully enquired.

What on earth are you talking about she asked with a little annoyance hinting around the edge of the question. I’m not sure I answered but hoped. You remember the large map I purchased in Houston last year. Yes, I said, the look in my eyes indicating I hadn’t a clue. I want you to frame it. Now I countered, thinking I had a choice.

So here I am again. Standing in the only domain I have any control over, with thoughts of a single life dispersing like sawdust disappearing into my dust collector. 

Now as you guys know I’m a plumber by trade and the thought of a flawless mitre joint sent shivers down my spine especially times four. Now as the map was olde worldly, I thought an equally worldly frame might do, so I thought a half lap joint in each corner might be the way to go. My radial saw is quite good at trenching, so set up a number of practices and got there in the end. Did the usual glass recess with three passes, then finished off all outside edges with a 45 degree turn over. 

The dowels are walnut and play no part in the integrity of the joints, they are there for aesthetics only. They were a real problem sourcing them. Eventually found a shop on E Bay who sell any length or diameter. These were 6mm and 10mm at £2.50 each next day delivery, and they come cling filmed to a length of wood. Very impressed. It’s £5 delivery, but you can order as much as you want. The only thing I had to do was very carefully grind down a fostner bit to match the diameter of the dowel. 

I also decided to splash out on a frame tacker and £30 well spent I thought. Absolutely brilliant piece of kit. 

The finish was chosen by my I’m not leaving wife, who decided on Antique pine. Ended up at three coats. First 60 grit, second 150 and last coat 000 steel wool, then wax polish. 

The one thing I did find out was how the accuracy of my machines had drifted over the last year. Came as a shock, as I had to spend a whole day realigning every power machine I had. Nearest half inch wasn’t going to do for this project.

As we travel to Houston every year to visit our son and family, I have yet to find a Greggs and trying to explain to our American cousins the value of a Pasty Bake has been problematic, worse still trying to explain the virtues of a Forfar Bridie leaves me exasperated. So just for the Across the pond Fraternity, that’s my good wife just finishing off her latest batch of sausage rolls. 

Colin
Scotland


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Shock* ...Your Wifey is allowed in your shop?! 
Slick job on the frame; nicely done, sir!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the frame. That style saves loads of time getting the corner angles right. At that price tho, I'd have found a substitute for walnut, and just stained whatever.

Might want to rethink that bachelor thing. That would mean you do the cooking, cleanup from the cooking, wash the dishes, clean the house, grocery shop, and the list goes on.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice, nice job on the pictures and lay out also great write up.
Colin bachelors don’t get Hot sausage rolls, I would suggest that you do what your told and keep the Mrs. happy!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Colin, we call those a "Pig in a blanket" What do you call them? I like the frame and so how did you get the weathered look on it?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job and write up plus the pictures.
Don't listen to these guys, the bachelor way is the only way, remember the messes, cooking,(or Not) laundry, dishes, are at your discretion and when you get round to it. You will be blown away by the amount saved on the credit cards, (a 1 oz. bottle of perfume $125????)
Dust? who cares about a little dust, dishes once a week, why does the bed have to made everyday anyways ,as long as the garbage and recycle gets taken out?:grin::grin:

You have pretty fine workshop set up for a plumber.
Herb


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Colin, I like the frame and enjoyed the story but the picture of the sausage rolls or pigs in a blanket as we call them leads me to believe you have a better life now that you would have as a late bachelor.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Colin - nice job on the frame and great write up - I like your stories. I also like your sense of humor, but 46 years of marriage will do that to you.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Forfar Bridie and Pasty Bake, definitely two things I will ask about when I am back in Glasgow for Seminar this fall.

Great project!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Colin,

If you'd have made her one of these then you wouldn't have had to make the frame.

When you're alone - just hang these up and it'll be all right.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Colin. Does your wife read your router forum posts? Your daydream might still come true.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Nice work Colin. Does your wife read your router forum posts? Your daydream might still come true.


If she don't ,show it to her.HAHAHAHAHAHA, 

Don't worry about getting lonely, You have router Forums!!!!

Herb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great story and very good looking frame. Remember Collin a good ninja is hard to find.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Good work*

Coleve,

The work is really nice and good job you have done. I really like your choice of wood and the joints you chose. 
Now a little warning, does your wife have the ability to read your forum posts? I think if she does, you are going to get your wants and desires to be a unwed male, looking for a house maid.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a nice frame. I read the occasional boring post outloud to the Mrs. (or my rare clever one) so my wife isn't very interested in posts here. Beside all that, lots of older women aren't interested much in older men they know they'll only be hand-holding through a slow death process. You know, resisting requests to have the doctor "check that cough, bleeding, recurring pain, lump, inability to use plumbing, etc." Zero response no matter how much she worries. 

I hated making mitered frames--actually hated ATTEMPTING to make mitered corners--until my thoughtful wife bought me a Grizzly miter trimmer. What a tool! Sliding guillotine and a precisely set 45/90 degree guide, sharp as the quills on the Mojave's jumping cactus's spines. Shaves off 1/32nds and gives you a glass smooth end to mate and glue up to perfection. This present was a really good reason for staying a couple, don't you think? That and home-made Pigs in a Blanket, which are 10 times better than the tasteless bachelor version found in supermarket freezer sections.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent post as always. Keep em coming.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

jfpncm said:


> excellent post as always. Keep em coming.


+1


----------



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

*Many Thanks*

Hi
There has been very pleasant reaction to my post and some very appreciative comments for which I am grateful

A number of questions have been asked, namely does your Ninja wife read my posts. I brought in NASA to triple encrypt my password, only to be revealed after my demise, which if I keep writing about her may be sooner than later. 
She is very aware of my writing and allows me a fair amount of artistic licence in my posts. The fact she still tolerates me after 46 years at the proverbial coal face must demonstrate all is well, I think.

Thanks Again
Colin


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

She doesn't look just too devious and sneaky!!!!!! lol


----------

